# Any Honda Accord Drivers Out There?



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying a Honda Civic 2.2l diesel estate and wondered if anyone had any opinions. I've been looking at second hand models, with around 80k on the clock and about 4 years old.

Any owners here or has anyone got other suggestions for a reliable, economical diesel estate. I do around 600 miles a week, mainly motorway cruising and like a few luxuries. On Friday I just missed out on a Skoda Octavia Elegance estate which would have been perfect for me.

Budget wise I can stretch to Â£7k at an absolute max but would prefer something cheaper.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> On Friday I just missed out on a Skoda Octavia Elegance estate which would have been perfect for me.


A lucky escape, stick with the Honda, my sister had an Accord and other than routine servicing, tyres and so on it was faultless. Once these Octavia's get a few miles and years on them they are junk. Watch out for the part of the front hubs that the brake callipers mount to, the threads strip and according to my local taxi man about Â£160 a pop to replace. I had a new Fabia in Czech when I worked there and it was a tin can on wheels, rubbish, so much so on one weekend back in the UK I picked up my own car and drove it back over there at my own cost rather than drive around in it. It was at the time a near 15 year old VW Golf and even at that age it was miles better than the Fabia.

A quote from one of those review sites, have a troll around the net there are plenty of horror stories.



> Previously owned the SDI model which went through three gearboxes and endless clutch problems.Back in Sep 2006 I was convinced to buy the TDI model and that I would not experience the same gearbox problems. So in sept 2006 I took delivery of my brand new 56 plate TDI,wasn,t long before the problems started nov 2006 the windscreen motor packed in got that fixed under warranty .went about a year with no major problems then the gearbox trouble reared it's ugly head again.In oct 2007 and with 40000 miles on the clock the car crunched going into 2nd gear so back in to the dealership for a new gearbox So now into sep 2008 with my warranty fast approaching its expiry date (18th) I now find myself having to return to my dealership for another gearbox repair (crunching selecting reverse)So between my 2 octavia's they will have had a total of 6 gearboxes.Having experinced octavia's for 7 years nobody in the world would convince me to buy another one. I cannot wait until november to get rid of it and for any one to say my experience was horrific would be an understatement. Absolute junk !!!!!!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Funny that JD Power surveys put the Skoda as the car that is number 1 in the overall reliability survey (again) for umpty umpth year in a row, along with accolades such as "most satisfied owners".

Just goes to show - one man's junk is not many other men's junk.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ESL said:


> Funny that JD Power surveys put the Skoda as the car that is number 1 in the overall reliability survey (again) for umpty umpth year in a row, along with accolades such as "most satisfied owners".
> 
> Just goes to show - one man's junk is not many other men's junk.


JD deals with mostly newish motors, and as said once these thing get a few miles on them there are junk. People fall for all the VW hype but in reality I would be more worried if I bought a VW or Audi as I saw plenty of parts with VAG logo's on them. Second had prices tell the story.

B.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

My Dad has an 03 Octavia 1.9 diesel and its had a few niggles but no breakdowns. Around 70k on the clock and he gets 700 miles out of a tank.

Taxi drivers round here swear by them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The VAG cars are all built on the same platforms with identical parts across the group, the only difference being the styling options in most cases. A lot of components are built in the same factory. If you went and bought parts for any of them they would all be made in the same place, that's why it's a group, to save costs, and most of the parts are made where it's cheapest. Next time you lift the bonnet of a skoda look at all the parts with a VW or four cirlce logo.

This isn't just a VAG thing, many companies are now sharing production. Some companies even build different makes of the same vehicle in the same factory and just stick different badges in the appropriate places. Even prestigous makes outsorce a hell of a lot of work to what you may consider countries with little experience in engineering.

To say an Audi is* better* than a vw which is *better* than a Seat which is * better* than a Skoda is just badge envy imho. Yes admittedly the level of attention to detail and build quality may vary but you pay that bit more for one over the other for that difference, not the engineering which is in essence the same. TBH the dealers I deal with are all bloody useless no matter how expensive the car, their level of rudeness just changes.

tbh on a "on the road" basis both the Accord and the Octavia actually breakdown very rarely but to say the Hondas never break down isn't correct. Of course I don't see them when it's time for the service or MOT so I don't know the full story of wear and tear but there are a hell of a lot of high mileage Octavia Taxis around so they must be doing something right.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's another way to look at it, when someone buys one new they are hardly likely to say they are rubbish after spending whatever on one, my father bought, and I will say an Eastern Block motor, a few years ago and for 18 months, till it fell to bits, he told all and sundry it was the best thing since sliced bread, that it did a job and went where ever at a 10th of the price of our Uncle Jimmy's motor and it did, but the reality of it was that it was made out of recycled tin cans and a couple of lumps of melted down ex Eastern Bloc clag iron. It was rubbish and at the end of the day uncle Jimmy's motor lasted much longer and was worth more money way for longer than what my father bought and in his heart he knew it but just didn't want to admit it.

As usual I don't have a problem, buy what you like and it will do a job for you but when you try and tell me it's all the engineering at a tenth of the price you have been reading to many magazines.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's another way to look at it, when someone buys one new they are hardly likely to say they are rubbish after spending whatever on one, my father bought, and I will say an Eastern Block motor, a few years ago and for 18 months, till it fell to bits, he told all and sundry it was the best thing since sliced bread, that it did a job and went where ever at a 10th of the price of our Uncle Jimmy's motor and it did, but the reality of it was that it was made out of recycled tin cans and a couple of lumps of melted down ex Eastern Bloc clag iron. It was rubbish and at the end of the day uncle Jimmy's motor lasted much longer and was worth more money way for longer than what my father bought and in his heart he knew it but just didn't want to admit it.

As usual I don't have a problem, buy what you like and it will do a job for you but when you try and tell me it's all the engineering at a tenth of the price you have been reading to many magazines.

B.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mate things have changed since the lada riva and skoda 120

the vw engine in the seat is exactly the same as the one in the vw, comes off the same production line

the steel for the chassis in the skoda comes off the same factory as the audi, it's econonmy of scale, vag gave skoda and seat the technology in exchange for their cheaper labour.

Mark my words the big manufactures will soon be doing the same thing with chineese factories.

Yes residuals are different, quality control is different for the build but believe me there are factories in some of the most obscure places building what are badged as prestigious brands. Don't get me started on BMW


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> mate things have changed since the lada riva and skoda 120
> 
> the vw engine in the seat is exactly the same as the one in the vw, comes off the same production line
> 
> ...


No badge envy here at all, in 30 odd years of drivining I have never bought an even remotely new car and I have had all sorts over the years. As I said in another post the divsion of Skoda I was in, which supplied to VAG was about 25 years out of date. On top of that the Fabia I had out there was just rubbish, I had a 15 year old that was smoother and more comfortable. Taxi drivers like them because they are cheap, usually leased and they can bin them after a couple of years or so and they just look at the fixed cost to stay on the road for a month, nothing to do with how good or bad the car is. I'll bet there are not many taxi drivers own one for personal car.

B.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> I had a 15 year old that was smoother and more comfortable.


 



BondandBigM said:


> to stay on the road for a month, nothing to do with how good or bad the car is.


I thought that staying on the road was the important part for taxi drivers. Reliability.

Back on topic, I have no knowledge of the Honda diesel. One of my colleagues had a '02 plate petrol Accord Exec which he didn't want to let go, but was forced to when it was 5 years old.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No idea about the diesel, but Ive an 05 2.4 VTEC auto Accord. Its a fine car but souless to own and drive. handles 'ok'... thats all I will say, and is much better on the newer bridgestones I just put on it that what it came with, is quite luxurious but sounded awful whe revved until the last service when the did the tapets and now it sounds much better, but its still not 'exciting' sounding, just 'noisy'. acceleration is good and only thing we had under warranty was front brakes since there was a warped disk. Took the bad smash I had really well and drives better now than t did before as all the wheels are better setup I think after all the bad roads we have here.

Modern Skodas as fine... as are all VAG cars, I dunno what you experienced B, but I had lots of them over the years from Fabias to Octavias, diesels and Petrol. Mostly when my Lotus or TVR was being serviced (Gary will know Williams in Bristol where I bought my sports cars im sure) and they used to supply Skodas as courtesy cars, until they took on Suzuki and then started using Lianas... now thats a car Id avoid if I were you... thoI was once done speeding in one... but thats a story for another day...years of fast cars and I get done in a Liana... fek, sigh...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had the 2.2 sport saloon about 4 years ago as a company car, loved it, quiet, economical, I thought it looked good too.....

I would definitely have another .......


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Robert said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 15 year old that was smoother and more comfortable.
> ...


It absolutely was more comfortable, I drove my old 1990 GTI from Rotterdam Euro Port to the outskirts of Prague in one hit only stopping for petrol and once because I was lost, from memory it was around 600 miles and we, car and myself, arrived fresh as a daisy. We did a trip in the Fabia down to the German border and back, about 100 or so of the most uncomfortable miles in recent memory. :lol:

The Taxi companies always have a few spare cars to cover when cars are being repaired or serviced, and they run them into the ground and bin them back to the lease company who then sell at auction to unsuspecting joe public punters who think they have got a bit of a deal. Most owner drivers in my town anyway don't drive Skoda's for some reason Citreon seem the popular choice 

The idea that all the steel or parts come from the same place would be very bad purchasing on behalf of the VAG group, they most likely have numerous suppliers and with price of metal these day I'll bet monitored dailly for the best deals, no large company would put all there eggs in one basket and purchase from a single supplier. At the end of the day not every one of the millions of VW buyer can be badge snobs. If they (Skoda) were that good why would anybody spent the extra hard earned on something else.

B.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that JD Power surveys put the Skoda as the car that is number 1 in the overall reliability survey (again) for umpty umpth year in a row, along with accolades such as "most satisfied owners".
> ...


 ER, WTF!!!

Where oh where are you getting this rubbish from???,,

I have been in the motor industry for way too long, and am City a Guilds Qualified.

I would not buy a Skoda out of the simple reason that I am a Badge Snob but that said:

Skoda's Are built in a state of the art digitally assisted stitch/laser/Seam weld plant In Slovakia

Not the Czech repuplic.

Skoda is part of the VAG group and share common parts all across the ranges/Models.

Skoda has an exemplary warranty with 100,000 miles, one of the first to offer this.

How many white/Silver Skoda Octavia/Superbs are there that are taxi's ???

Flamin' thousands, All thrashed from cold and neglected, - but they STILL keep going.

Have you looked at the secondhand car market recently??

Just go to parkers

and check out the second hand prices for the Fabia and Superb

They are more expensive than their VW counterparts. Why?

you get more warranty and safety kit and gadgets.

Rant Over.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grahamr said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ESL said:
> ...


From the Skoda website



> The millionth Å koda vehicle was manufactured today at the VrchlabÃ­ plant of the largest Czech car manufacturer since 1991, when the Å koda company was merged with the Volkswagen concern.
> 
> â€œVehicles have been produced in *VrchlabÃ­* for one hundred years, and this means we have extensive experience and tradition, on which we intend to continue building,â€ said Horst MÃ¼hl, member of the Board of Directors of Å koda Auto responsible for production.
> 
> Since 1991 the following models have been produced at the plant in VrchlabÃ­: the Favorit, Forman, Felicia, Felicia Combi, Van Plus, Pick-up Fun, Fabia Sedan, Octavia and first generation Octavia Combi. At the present time the factory is producing the Octavia Tour, Octavia Tour Combi, Octavia and Octavia Combi.


As far as I am aware VrchlabÃ­ is still in the Czech Republic and not Slovakia, check out google maps, they also have various plants around the Czech republic which supply services and parts to the car factory, Skoda in Plzen is one I used to visit and I can assure you they do supply VAG. I worked in Plzen for about 18 months and have probably been in and driven more Skoda's than most here

Be honest how many older ones do you really see still thrashing up and down the motor ways over here. And on the warranty side of things they have to or nobody would buy them at all. The Parkers guide is not the same as the trade guides and I'll take 10 Golfs and give you 10 Fabia's to sell and I bet you everything I've got out there in the real world I'll get more money for the Golf's than you will get for the Fabia's

Just as an asides I have a City & Guild as well


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


i'll have 10 labia's please........oh.....i see......we're talking cars........................................................

not muff


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


There's always one

The Usual Suspect

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> sorry :lol:


That's what I like a humble apology

Good Lad

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BTW GrahamR

Don't suppose by any chance your a dodgy used cars salesman


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

window.google_render_ad(); 5/29/2006 -- Volkswagen Group BOD Chairman Bernd Pischetsrieder and Å koda Auto BOD Chairman Detlef Wittig signed an assembly plant construction contract with the Russian Federation and the Kaluga District in Moscow on Monday. The new plant is to be built in Kaluga, a city about 160 km southwest of Moscow. Minister German Gref and Kaluga Governor Anatolij Artamonov signed the contracts on behalf of the Russian government and the Kaluga District, respectively.

â€œThe reason for building the new plant is that we wish to make better use of the growth opportunities offered by the Russian market and strengthen the position of the Å koda brand in Russia,â€ said Detlef Wittig in Moscow. As the customs duty on imported vehicles is 25%, offering Å koda at competitive prices in Russia is only possible if the cars are also produced in Russia.

As well as the main Skoda *Kvasiny plant,*

*At present, Skoda is manufacturing cars at its Aurangabad plant. The surge in demand has pushed the waiting period for the car to more than 2 months.*

*Construction work on the VW plant in the MIDC area of Chakan is in full swing and should be completed by end of the first half of the next calender year. Skoda Fabia, the first car, will, however, roll out in the first half of 2009.*

And trust me there IS an assembly plant in slovakia Too,

they just don't want you to know... h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grahamr said:


> window.google_render_ad(); 5/29/2006 -- Volkswagen Group BOD Chairman Bernd Pischetsrieder and Å koda Auto BOD Chairman Detlef Wittig signed an assembly plant construction contract with the Russian Federation and the Kaluga District in Moscow on Monday. The new plant is to be built in Kaluga, a city about 160 km southwest of Moscow. Minister German Gref and Kaluga Governor Anatolij Artamonov signed the contracts on behalf of the Russian government and the Kaluga District, respectively.
> 
> â€œThe reason for building the new plant is that we wish to make better use of the growth opportunities offered by the Russian market and strengthen the position of the Å koda brand in Russia,â€ said Detlef Wittig in Moscow. As the customs duty on imported vehicles is 25%, offering Å koda at competitive prices in Russia is only possible if the cars are also produced in Russia.
> 
> ...


Oh I trust you honestly I do :lol:

I never said there wasn't a plant in Slovakia but the main plant is in Czech and Skoda was founded in Plzen, they made all sorts other than cars over the years.

So go on tell me, are you a used car salesman flogging Skoda's or what :lol: :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> BTW GrahamR
> 
> Don't suppose by any chance your a dodgy used cars salesman


Got out of the Motor Industry about 7 years ago,

never sold a used car in my life,

(apart from my own) worked for main dealers for most of my career, several Manufacturers,

The pay is piss poor now,

hence the service you get... (Even at BMW)

And in my humble opinion: if you want the best reliability with the least depreciation,

go for a Honda every time,

(shame that they are all so boring, average, and lucklustre...IMO :lol: )

My car of CHOICE?... Alfa Romeo .. Reliability ?? - that goes right out the window... :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grahamr said:


> And in my humble opinion: if you want the best reliability with the least depreciation,
> 
> go for a Honda every time,


That's what I said right at the beginning so what was all the shouting about.

 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

as a boring Honda driver with city and guilds I concur h34r: :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

When Purchasing anything,

the purchasee should avail themselves of the facts,

Fact, Skoda's are bloody reliable (and win awards because of it)

Fact, as above, other than the london cab,

it would be fair to say that the most widely used taxi cab (Non 7 Seater or low access)

is more than likely to be the skoda octavia with the Suberb making up the rear.

Cab Drivers are pretty shrewd, they have to calculate the TCO and offset the

additional running expenses (Broken Parts other than service parts)

with purchase price and resale value,

The fact that so many cabbies favour them is a testiment to their

overall VFM factor (if you can get over the badge) -I can't

but Cabbies Obviously dont mind.

The vast majority of Skoda cabs are privately owned,

not leased, the custom built low access and "citicabs" are all leased,

and the cabbies dispose of the Skoda's mainly through

local auction houses or the bay some with +250,000 Miles on them

and the still get around Â£1,500 or above for a well serviced one.

Just my 2 penneth worth.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

pg tips said:


> as a boring Honda driver with city and guilds I concur h34r: :lol:


Nothing personal you understand, :lol:

but Honda's do keep good residual values,

a 2 year old one with low miles will set you back

about the same money as other manufacturers new price..


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grahamr said:


> the cabbies dispose of the Skoda's mainly through
> 
> local auction houses
> 
> and the still get around *Â£1,500*


I sold my G plate Golf GTI for more than that and it had been to the Czech Republic and back.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

TWICE

:lol: :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > the cabbies dispose of the Skoda's mainly through
> ...


Ahhh, but Most Skoda Octavia cabs have Qualified for the Golden Globe Award,

-cos they have been to the moon and back, several times :lol: :lol:

Or as my MOT testing mate says,"Oh look another bleedin' Octavia with interstellar galactic mileage..."


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:blink: Wow I ask a relatively simple question and WW3 breaks out  . Don't know about the rest of you guys but I've been keeping my head down over the Skoda debate. I test drove a Fabia VRS a few years ago and OK it was relatively quick but boy it was noisy, could barely hear myself think. Definitely not one for long motorway trawls.

As we seem to have a few motortrade insiders on the forum I have another question. How much can I reasonable expect for a trade in on my current car? It's a 2000 (W) 320d SE Touring, 170k on the clock, full BMW service history up 'till 150K and independent thereafter. Full leather interior and in good condition. Prices seem to vary wildly from Â£2k max to up to Â£4k. Anyone any ideas?

I should sell it privately for max return but I know the mileage will put most people off and I can't be arsed with a load of neanderthal tyre kickers.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grahamr said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


Seriously though there are less and less of them getting used as taxi's around where I stay and the outfit I mostly use at the weekends just won't buy them any more and are slowly replacing them and there must be a reason behind that. It would be interesting to see what kind of money had been spent on them during there life as cabs. I wouldn't like to be the poor sod that bought a second hand taxi of any description far less a Skoda.

As for mileage get a Ford, mine is only a hundred or so miles short of 300,000 and good to go for another 300K, never missed a beat, starts on the button rain, hail or shine


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> :blink: Wow I ask a relatively simple question and WW3 breaks out  . Don't know about the rest of you guys but I've been keeping my head down over the Skoda debate. I test drove a Fabia VRS a few years ago and OK it was relatively quick but boy it was noisy, could barely hear myself think. Definitely not one for long motorway trawls.
> 
> As we seem to have a few motortrade insiders on the forum I have another question. How much can I reasonable expect for a trade in on my current car? It's a 2000 (W) 320d SE Touring, 170k on the clock, full BMW service history up 'till 150K and independent thereafter. Full leather interior and in good condition. Prices seem to vary wildly from Â£2k max to up to Â£4k. Anyone any ideas?
> 
> ...


Private sale:

About Â£4,300 to Â£4,500 with that sort of mileage.

If the rest of it is in good condition, clean leather, no major dings, good alloys +tyres

everything works as it should and you haven't used it for towing.

Trade in: About Â£2,500 with a generous dealer who is in the market to trade this car out the back door.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > :blink: Wow I ask a relatively simple question and WW3 breaks out  . Don't know about the rest of you guys but I've been keeping my head down over the Skoda debate. I test drove a Fabia VRS a few years ago and OK it was relatively quick but boy it was noisy, could barely hear myself think. Definitely not one for long motorway trawls.
> ...


PS I'll Take it for Â£2K - Cash :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Just a question,

What oil do you use in your Ford?

10W40 semi

Or 5W30 Fully synthetic?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Just a question,
> 
> What oil do you use in your Ford?
> 
> ...


It's a diesel and to be honest I just throw in whatever pick up at the garage that says it's ok for TD's

It's not exactly a regular Ford you see on the roads here


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > Just a question,
> ...


'nuff Said... :lol: h34r:


----------



## Nickyd (Aug 3, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Honda Civic 2.2l diesel estate and wondered if anyone had any opinions. I've been looking at second hand models, with around 80k on the clock and about 4 years old.
> 
> Any owners here or has anyone got other suggestions for a reliable, economical diesel estate. I do around 600 miles a week, mainly motorway cruising and like a few luxuries. On Friday I just missed out on a Skoda Octavia Elegance estate which would have been perfect for me.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd go for the Honda.-Two of my friends bought the older type Honda Accords (Y-reg petrol) and swear by them. Just keep them well serviced.

Now both are high mileage and going well.

I was influenced enough to buy a new '04 Civic Type R which has bee the most reliable car of mine to date.My limited experience of the Honda 2.2 litre diesel confirms reports that this is a terrific engine.

That's my twopence worth-hope it helps.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's My little Alfa,

Cheap as chips,

and loads of fun..



















Regards,

Graham.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Nickyd said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of buying a Honda Civic 2.2l diesel estate and wondered if anyone had any opinions. I've been looking at second hand models, with around 80k on the clock and about 4 years old.
> ...


Now, the Type R,

that'll be the lesser spotted NOT boring variety... :lol: :lol:

Very Nice 

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nowt wrong with a MK2 golf gti... they go forever... here is my old 16v Turbo... 1.8 16v with Garret T25, FMIC, waterspray, 8 injectors (4 x KJet std 16v, 4 x VR6 on K*Star fuel comp), Turbo Technics SS 2.5" exhaust system... 210 of your bhp on a conservative map... 










I do have a pic of the Honda somehere... hmmm...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> Nowt wrong with a MK2 golf gti... they go forever... here is my old 16v Turbo... 1.8 16v with Garret T25, FMIC, waterspray, 8 injectors (4 x KJet std 16v, 4 x VR6 on K*Star fuel comp), Turbo Technics SS 2.5" exhaust system... 210 of your bhp on a conservative map...


me no understand


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Many thanks for the valuation Graham :thumbsup:, that's pretty much what I was expecting. Amazing really as when new it was over Â£24k!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Nowt wrong with a MK2 golf gti... they go forever... here is my old 16v Turbo... 1.8 16v with Garret T25, FMIC, waterspray, 8 injectors (4 x KJet std 16v, 4 x VR6 on K*Star fuel comp), Turbo Technics SS 2.5" exhaust system... 210 of your bhp on a conservative map...
> ...


It goes like sh*t of a shovel


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Now we are all singing from the same hymn sheet

Skoda's are rubbish and still mostly made in the Czech Republic

Honda's are boring but reliable

And if you want to save a few quid buy a Late MK2 VW Golf GTI, about Â£1500 - Â£2000 will get you a good one, run it for 18 months and then sell for what you paid if not more.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my brother has just traded his mkii gti for a jeep :taz: twat :taz:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


yep, that sums it up... as fast as my tuned scooby was in a straight line... less useful on corners than the scooby, but still better than most cars... I had to ebay it without an MOT when I moved here and got a paltry 1800quid for it... sigh, the engine was worth 4k.  The guy who got it was going to plonk it in his MK1 hill climb car I think.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pg tips said:


> my brother has just traded his mkii gti for a jeep :taz: twat :taz:


I bet they gave him naff all for it as well, such a shame... Id love another one... I had a Jetta 16v as well, but that was back in the early 90s, more weight over the back = better handling than the golf, but looked awful. I used to see that car still running round where I lived even in the mid 2000s, I bet its still going...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

found and uploaded my accord pic... in Canberra, up a mountain...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Get a decent drive before you buy the Honda...you will find it has an awfully noisy and hard ride compared with the BMW....the Honda chaps can get the cars to handle well nowadays but the ride suffers terribly.....the new Accord is at the lower end of our RHC (ride,handling,comfort) benchmarking figures!

Engines rev like a banshee though! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Many thanks for the valuation Graham :thumbsup:, that's pretty much what I was expecting. Amazing really as when new it was over Â£24k!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Also consider what a Honda of that vintage would be worth after 8 years and 200K.... 

Reliability........no question.......Toyota.......'kin boring though!

VFM......Ford Mondeo, and at least you'll be able to thrash the Beemers around the corners....if not the pub car park :lol:

But basically 90% of us drive what our heart picked.....thankfully for the motor industry :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Get a decent drive before you buy the Honda...you will find it has an awfully noisy and hard ride compared with the BMW....the Honda chaps can get the cars to handle well nowadays but the ride suffers terribly.....the new Accord is at the lower end of our RHC (ride,handling,comfort) benchmarking figures!
> 
> Engines rev like a banshee though! :lol:


I do agree its noisy in the engine, but not inside and the handling isnt 'hard' in mine, but maybe we get a different suspension setup to you poms 

I actually think you should get a used ex co car mondeo... cheap as chips even at a few months old from an auction... its not a bad mota at all.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Get a decent drive before you buy the Honda...you will find it has an awfully noisy and hard ride compared with the BMW....the Honda chaps can get the cars to handle well nowadays but the ride suffers terribly.....the new Accord is at the lower end of our RHC (ride,handling,comfort) benchmarking figures!
> ...


We do indeed get "euro" suspension...where as I am pretty sure you get the bog standard Japanese market suspenders!

I was actually referring to the ride noise inside the cabin rather than engine noise, the engines are very refined but do rev very easily (which is nice  ). We find the European markets Hondas transmit a lot of road noise through to the cabin environment, probably due to the fact they are using typical hard but grippy euro spec toyos and the fact that although the springs/dampers are a touch firmer the isolation bushes on the subframes/suspension are left as is thus providing a path for the noise, still a lot to be said for Colin Chapmans suspension idium of soft springs and well controlled damping....keep those tyres in touch with the road!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Chappers too, David... Add lightness I say... 

anyway, we actually have both Accords here, Euro and US versions... mine is actually called an 'Accord Euro' here... std tyres were Bridgestone RE010 but ive got a set of later Bridgstones now and theyre much better than the originals...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quick update for all those kind enough to reply.

I paid my deposit on a S/H Accord Estate yesterday. Went for a quick test drive and was very impressed, very quiet and smooth, whether it'll be as entertaining to drive as my 3 series, only time will tell.

More gadgets and spec than you can shake a stick at too, it'll probably take me a day to read the manual. Hell who am I kidding I never read any manual until it goes wrong, I'm a typical bloke as my missus would say 

Can't wait 'till next Saturday now when I pick it up. Best of all I bought it in Devon so the wife and I will be packing a picnic and heading for the beach, weather permitting .

Cheers,

Gary


----------

